# 92 HB won't run



## lgreenjeans (Jul 14, 2011)

Placed a 1994 nissan hb 2.4L 4cyl in a 1992 nissan hb 2.4L 4cyl. Checked all vacuum lines and electrical hookups. Will turn over but won't run. Starter fluid in throttle body will run for a moment but dies out. Seems to be getting some fuel but not enough. Fuel seems to stop at pressure regulator and doesn't reach injectors. Power to injectors confirmed. Had to also place the 1994 fuel pump on the 92. Thought maybe the computer needed changed but this didn't help either. Any help appreciated! Both trucks are manual 4x4.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

any codes? have you tried changing the regulator?


----------



## lgreenjeans (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Speedo for the reply, but during the course of a recheck, I apparently hooked my fuel lines up bass ackwards!:lame:. Running very well now, thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

as long as its up and running... thats the important part!


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad you got it fixed man.

Mind if I jack your thread for a sec? Thanks!

I'm having a similar issue. The codes i'm getting are:

P0180 Fuel Temp Sensor A Circuit
P0446 Evap Emission System Vent Control Circuit

Would these sensors cause my truck to fire up and die after two seconds?

'96 HB, 2.4L 2WD 185K on her


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pull the valve off of the evap can and check for bb's.. (when the canisters come apart, it sends the contents (bb's) thru the system, plugging everything up) might take a look..


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> pull the valve off of the evap can and check for bb's.. (when the canisters come apart, it sends the contents (bb's) thru the system, plugging everything up) might take a look..


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was seeing BBs all over the garage floor...and I thought the kids had broke a toy or something. I saw at least 5 or 6 BBs. This has got to be it.

I did a fuel pressure check. Gauge pinged at about 40psi and held that very strong. This was the case when I put the key in the "on" position AND when I cranked the truck. I was expecting the fuel pressure to drop when the truck died but it stayed on 40psi. 

I used starting fluid/spray and the truck would continue to run as I continued to spray short bursts into the throttle body so it's definitely a fuel delivery issue. 

So first, thanks thanks thanks to SPEEDO for pointing me in the right direction. 

Second, where in the heck is he evap canister? LOL! and once I find it is it a matter of buying a new one, plug and play and I'm back running? will the BBs get into my fuel filter?


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

Speedo, 

Need you to come through once more. I got the can and valve down and apart. No apparent damage or BBs visible. I put some voltage to the evap valve and piston is moving but I'm not sure if it moving correctly.....so I think I'm going to replace them both.

there's a few other parts linked to the evap value. They look to be vacuum type valves. Could any of these cause my issues? Should I just replace them anyway?


----------

